# 150 Rounds thru the Colt .45 auto Today



## Warrior102 (Jan 13, 2013)

Right on freaking target!
Damn fun. 
Great time at the range today. 
Freaking place was packed. 
Good to see so many Americans arming themselves. Great people. True Americans.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2013)

Hands down the 1911 Colt .45 is my all time favorite pistol........


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 13, 2013)

Agree, My all time fav as well.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2013)

People talk about the 9mm and how ergonomic it's supposed to be and how it holds more rounds.

I think they feel kind of awkward to hold with minimal stopping power compared o a .45

Whereas, the 1911 feels like a perfect extension for your hand and the stopping power is second to none.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 13, 2013)

I've had the pleasure of firing one on my father-in-law's estate. It's a truly formidable warhorse. Why the U.S. military adopted the 9mm I'll never know. Some Congressmen must've had stock in Beretta, because the 1911 had plenty of life left in it before it was retired.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 13, 2013)

Swagger said:


> I've had the pleasure of firing one on my father-in-law's estate. It's a truly formidable warhorse. Why the U.S. military adopted the 9mm I'll never know. Some Congressmen must've had stock in Beretta, because the 1911 had plenty of life left in it before it was retired.



Agree - an awesome weapon. Still is. I love this thing.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 13, 2013)

In my opinion, it was part of the PC liberal social engineering for the U.S. military.

Most women and gays wouldn't able to handle and shoot a .45 effectively.

So it was replaced with a metrosexual weapon..........


----------



## hjmick (Jan 13, 2013)

I would happily purchase another.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 13, 2013)

hjmick said:


> I would happily purchase another.



Roughly $650 now


----------



## hjmick (Jan 13, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > I would happily purchase another.
> ...



Damn. I paid better tha $900 for mine back when... Of course that was in California...


----------



## Swagger (Jan 13, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Consider yourself lucky that you still have the option of buying one. I don't, and I'd face five years in prison for obtaining one.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 13, 2013)

Swagger said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


My wife, who is Japanese, helps kids come over to the States and go to school, H.S. through University and sometimes Graduate School.

Anyway, when they get here they *usually* wanna' do two things (in addition to school):

1. Shoot Guns
2. Smoke Marijuana

America is the symbol of Freedom and personal Liberty, and seeing as how Guns are tightly controlled and regulated and Marijuana (and any drug use) is a Terrible Social Taboo in Japan, that's just what they wanna' sample here.

Well I'm always happy to help them with the guns but they get a lecture on State Drug Laws from me about the Marijuana!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 13, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Right on freaking target!
> Damn fun.
> Great time at the range today.
> Freaking place was packed.
> Good to see so many Americans arming themselves. Great people. True Americans.



Pffft.....  Wait till you fire one of these.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwW31u6wYvE]MG42 shooting quick burst - YouTube[/ame]

MG42, 8mm round, 1200 to 1800 rounds per min.


----------



## del (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks, johannes


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Right on freaking target!
> Damn fun.
> Great time at the range today.
> Freaking place was packed.
> Good to see so many Americans arming themselves. Great people. True Americans.



Got a new R 700, .308 on Saturday.  Gave it a test run yesterday.  damn that thing is accurate.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > I would happily purchase another.
> ...



they are running about $950 on the extremely low side to about $1250 here now.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 14, 2013)

SM - I am sorry. $650 used - you are absolutely CORRECT with the 950-1250 new range. I had a "commemorative" 45 auto (inherited it) - gold accents, all that pretty shit. Was told first round I put through it - it would be pretty much "non collectable." Traded it to a dealer to a .45 that I could actually use. Always a 44 mag or 357 revolver guy - but this auto is amazing.... Love it. And pretty freaking accurate.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> People talk about the 9mm and how ergonomic it's supposed to be and how it holds more rounds.
> 
> I think they feel kind of awkward to hold with minimal stopping power compared o a .45
> 
> Whereas, the 1911 feels like a perfect extension for your hand and the stopping power is second to none.


I agree with all of that.  Replacing the 1911 with the Beretta was a pork barrel maneuver promoted by the Military Industrial Complex.  The Colt .45 is the perfect military sidearm.  

And based on all I've read and heard about the M-16 I think it was a mistake to replace the M-1 Garand, which is a reliable, powerful, deadly accurate infantry weapon.  

I know the M-14 was a refinement over the M-1 but I don't like the idea of a box magazine.  The M-1's 8 round clip can be reloaded in two seconds or less and as long as the shooter has clips he can keep shooting with minimal interruption.  But when the shooter's last box magazine is empty in a firefight, what does he do?  

General Patton called the M-1 _the finest infantry weapon ever conceived_ (or words to that effect) and I've often heard it praised by WW-II veterans, including my father and two uncles.  I've read and heard praise for it from Korea vets.   A typical comment is, _"It never fails you!"_


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Right on freaking target!
> Damn fun.
> Great time at the range today.
> Freaking place was packed.
> Good to see so many Americans arming themselves. Great people. True Americans.



Another fucking inbred gun nut. Please stay away from me. As far away as possible.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 14, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Please stay away from me. As far away as possible.



Ditto.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Right on freaking target!
> ...



Looks like you palmed your meds again.  Does the duty nurse know you're on the computer in the day room?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 14, 2013)

My 1911 Remington Rand is a great shooting pistol.
Why would anyone shoot at a range?
I just cook on mine.

I shoot my .45 behind the house.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 14, 2013)

Swagger said:


> I've had the pleasure of firing one on my father-in-law's estate. It's a truly formidable warhorse. Why the U.S. military adopted the 9mm I'll never know. Some Congressmen must've had stock in Beretta, because the 1911 had plenty of life left in it before it was retired.


Rest assured the war profiteers were behind it.


----------



## CMike (Jan 14, 2013)

I love my Kimber Pro Raptor II .45

Kimber America | Stainless Pro Raptor II


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > I would happily purchase another.
> ...



None that I have seen are that cheap.
900.00 and up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 14, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Right on freaking target!
> ...



you're wasting my air son stop using it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 14, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the pleasure of firing one on my father-in-law's estate. It's a truly formidable warhorse. Why the U.S. military adopted the 9mm I'll never know. Some Congressmen must've had stock in Beretta, because the 1911 had plenty of life left in it before it was retired.
> ...



Well, the M1911 was going to be replaced anyway to accommodate NATO standardization, hence a weapon chambered in 9mm Lugar. 

If it wasnt Beretta it would be someone else.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Hands down the 1911 Colt .45 is my all time favorite pistol........



Have you ever played with a Gold Cup? I did some modifications to one for the father of a friend, maybe 20 years ago and I got to put a hundred rounds through it. At 10 yards, I put 9 in a 2" circle in 6 seconds flat.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 14, 2013)

know the M-14 was a refinement over the M-1 but I don't like the idea of a box magazine. The M-1's 8 round clip can be reloaded in two seconds or less and as long as the shooter has clips he can keep shooting with minimal interruption. But when the shooter's last box magazine is empty in a firefight, what does he do? 

The same thing you do when you run out of clips, load some more out of loose.
Life is not like TV.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 14, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> I shoot my .45 behind the house.



Sure you do
And you were drafted into combat in Vietnam too, fucking poser POS
Get back to jerking yourself off.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 14, 2013)

I like the form of the 1911 and the reduced recoil of the M9.

Ended up with a Star Arms BKM...


----------



## Missourian (Jan 14, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...




Auto Ordnance Parkerized 1911 by Kahr Arms.

$507 shipped from Bud's.

Auto Ordnance 1911A1 WWII .45 Parkerized $507.00 SHIPS FREE


Not a Colt,  but still...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Well if you're going with something other than colt Rock Island armory 1911 429.00 at firepower INC Charlotte.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2013)

One of my favorites:

CZ 52






7.62x25, muzzle volocity between 1300-1500 fps.

Built like a tank, bomb proof, easy to maintain, inexpensive with inexpensive ammo.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 14, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> My 1911 Remington Rand is a great shooting pistol.
> Why would anyone shoot at a range?
> I just cook on mine.
> 
> I shoot my .45 behind the house.


You're fortunate and I envy that kind of rural privacy.  The lack of it is one big reason why I sold off most of my guns and picked up on archery.  I'm in the New York / New Jersey area where except for ranges there is no place to shoot guns.  

The world is getting smaller and the American public is losing its affinity for guns.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 14, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> One of my favorites:
> 
> CZ 52
> 
> ...


Very European.   Looks a bit like PPK.  Comfortable for concealed carry.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2013)

Except for my S&W .38 Special, I'm pistolless (zat a word?). 
Gave my S&W .40 to evil stepson when he came back from 2nd Afgh. tour. 

I'd be shopping for another if I didn't buy the new camera camera.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Right on freaking target!
> Damn fun.
> Great time at the range today.
> Freaking place was packed.
> Good to see so many Americans arming themselves. Great people. True Americans.



The gun and ammo manufacturers love you!   Just like in 2008.  Obama winning was the best thing for them because if idiots like you.  Boma goin teamed yer guns.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorites:
> ...



It's an Eastern block military side arm, C&R list.  It's big, heavy but slim.  

If you want a PPK look-a-like that would be the Polish P 64, 9 x 18 round, about $125.  Switch out the stock #24 main spring with a #19 or #18 and you won't break your finger pulling the trigger. 






I own one of those also.


----------



## Spoonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> SM - I am sorry. $650 used - you are absolutely CORRECT with the 950-1250 new range. I had a "commemorative" 45 auto (inherited it) - gold accents, all that pretty shit. Was told first round I put through it - it would be pretty much "non collectable." Traded it to a dealer to a .45 that I could actually use. Always a 44 mag or 357 revolver guy - but this auto is amazing.... Love it. And pretty freaking accurate.



Same here,  I love those big revolvers.


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 15, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Right on freaking target!
> Damn fun.
> Great time at the range today.
> Freaking place was packed.
> Good to see so many Americans arming themselves. Great people. True Americans.



Very cool.  Glad you had a good time.  

Two of my 1911's, an Ed Brown and a Nighthawk Custom.  The former, along with the Ruger .22, I use for Bullseye competitions.  The Nighthawk Custom (hard chrome finish) for IPSC single stack competition.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 17, 2013)

The .45 handgun design is still unsurpassed today. I carried one as a radio operator in the Marines. My theory of why the Military got rid of the .45 is that the .45 is a mans gun and the girls couldn't even hold one up much less handle the recoil.


----------



## UseCaution (Jan 17, 2013)

Small arms dumbass

*GOOD LUCK !*
and meet the goverment!​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeyU0FSTaIU]UAV DRONE PREDATOR FIRING HELLFIRE MISSILES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just bought my new, government approved, semi-auto assault rifle!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 17, 2013)

whitehall said:


> The .45 handgun design is still unsurpassed today. I carried one as a radio operator in the Marines. My theory of why the Military got rid of the .45 is that the .45 is a mans gun and the girls couldn't even hold one up much less handle the recoil.


That hadn't occurred to me but it does make sense.  Still, I'm inclined to believe Military Industrial Complex influence over the Congress was the prime mover in that highly counterproductive transition.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 17, 2013)

Actually the 9mm luger round became NATO standard. the .45 ammo was/is more expensive heavier and a 9mm could hold twice the rounds in the same sized mag.
Forget that 9mm's just piss people off while.45's generally at least knock them off their feet temporarily.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Actually the 9mm luger round became NATO standard. the .45 ammo was/is more expensive heavier and a 9mm could hold twice the rounds in the same sized mag.
> Forget that 9mm's just piss people off while.45's generally at least knock them off their feet temporarily.



The 9mm has more penetration then the .45acp but of course lacks the brutal impact of the larger round. The reasoning behind the change was NATO standardization and the smaller size and weight of the 9mm ammunition.  The Beretta M9 is a very good sidearm but as a civilian I now have a choice and I do not own one. I do own and shoot a 1911 that is chambered for .45acp.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2013)

Damn - I am going to the range (again).... LOL!


----------



## Missourian (Feb 11, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> One of my favorites:
> 
> CZ 52
> 
> ...



I haven't yet been able to acclimate myself to the polymer (glock type) grip angle...that CZ looks equally divergent from the 1911.

My wifes gun is a Ruger SR9c,  and it feels so absolutely alien in my hand that she has no fear whatsoever that I have the least inclination to appropriate it...I've never even bothered to try it out.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 11, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



I really like that Parkerized model...It just looks and feels more like the one I trained with.

If I ever get around to buying one,  this will probably be it.

As far as I know,  colt doesn't produce a 1911 parkerized from the factory...and blued just doesn't look right.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorites:
> ...


i've shot a few of those CZ 52',s   the one thing i remember about them was a very stiff trigger pull


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorites:
> ...



My wife also carries the SR9. When I shot it I was really surprised at it's accuracy right out of the box.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorites:
> ...



Like you I hate the Glock ergonomics, like holding on to a 4x4.  The 52 is sleek and some have describe it as holding a mouse trap nailed to a 2x4 but I have no problems with it.  Spoon mentioned the trigger pull, I think the one I bought had been "refurbished".  The trigger pull was easy so the main spring may have been replaced.
A couple of drawbacks to using it for PP is the weight and the mag release location.  Also you would want to use soft point rounds, the standard FMJ rounds will penetrate class II body armor so you would have to be aware of what's behind your target as well as what's behind that.  
I love my CZ 82 even though it fires only a Mac 9 round, my sight re-aquisition is 100 times faster than with a heavy round and anyone who has ever been under fire knows how difficult it is to hit a target when that target is trying to hit you.


----------

